# HAL Problem  (gelöst)

## UTgamer

Hallo, dieser Tage gabs eine neue Version von Worker (meinem Lieblingsdateimanager). Die neue Version unterstützt nun HAL zum mounten von Volumes, allerdings spammt sie mir auch meine Konsole sowie Messages mit diesen Meldungen zu:

```
... dbus-daemon: [system] Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.4" (uid=1000 pid=5730 comm="/usr/bin/worker) interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Manager" member="FindDeviceByCapability" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="org.freedesktop.Hal" (uid=0 pid=5109 comm="/usr/sbin/hald))
```

Was muß ich machen (Policies?) das ich den neu hinzugekommenen Volumemanger aus Worker mit HAL nutzen kann ohne das mir die messages zugespammt wird? Ich habe zwar HAL installiert aber mich noch nie mit beschäftigt.

Es geht um diese neue Funktion im Dateimanager:

http://www.boomerangsworld.de/wiki/worker:volumemanager

Update:

Seit gestern, es waren rund 40 Updates habe ich aber auch diese HAL Fehlermeldungen, scheint mir mehr als nur das Workerfeature zu sein:

```
... dbus-daemon: [system] Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.8" (uid=1000 pid=5806 comm="kdeinit4: konqueror [kdeinit] --silent") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable" member="Introspect" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="org.freedesktop.Hal" (uid=0 pid=5109 comm="/usr/sbin/hald))

... dbus-daemon: [system] Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.8" (uid=1000 pid=5806 comm="kdeinit4: konqueror [kdeinit] --silent") interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Manager" member="FindDeviceByCapability" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="org.freedesktop.Hal" (uid=0 pid=5109 comm="/usr/sbin/hald))

... dbus-daemon: [system] Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.8" (uid=1000 pid=5806 comm="kdeinit4: konqueror [kdeinit] --silent") interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Manager" member="FindDeviceByCapability" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="org.freedesktop.Hal" (uid=0 pid=5109 comm="/usr/sbin/hald))

... dbus-daemon: [system] Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.8" (uid=1000 pid=5806 comm="kdeinit4: konqueror [kdeinit] --silent") interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Manager" member="FindDeviceByCapability" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="org.freedesktop.Hal" (uid=0 pid=5109 comm="/usr/sbin/hald))

... dbus-daemon: [system] Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.8" (uid=1000 pid=5806 comm="kdeinit4: konqueror [kdeinit] --silent") interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Manager" member="FindDeviceByCapability" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="org.freedesktop.Hal" (uid=0 pid=5109 comm="/usr/sbin/hald))

... dbus-daemon: [system] Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.9" (uid=1000 pid=5807 comm="kdeinit4: kio_trash [kdeinit] trash local:/tmp/kso") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable" member="Introspect" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="org.freedesktop.Hal" (uid=0 pid=5109 comm="/usr/sbin/hald))

... dbus-daemon: [system] Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.9" (uid=1000 pid=5807 comm="kdeinit4: kio_trash [kdeinit] trash local:/tmp/kso") interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Manager" member="FindDeviceByCapability" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="org.freedesktop.Hal" (uid=0 pid=5109 comm="/usr/sbin/hald))
```

Habe dbus  und hal bereits neu gebaut und gestartet, keine Änderung.

Hinweis: Als unter x angemeldeter root werden keine Fehler gelogt nur unter den Nutzern.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ein Upgrade auf die HAL unstable Version brachte keine Änderung, jedoch habe ich das Problem beseitig mit einer älteren Version von DBUS.

----------

## Gladdle

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Der HAL-Ansatz ist sicher der "Way to Go" ... das "soon to be deprecated" will nur aufzeigen, dass HAL an sich bald rausgeschmissen wird und durch ... eh ... irgendein Kit (ach ja ... DeviceKit) ersetzt werden soll
> 
> Aber solange du noch HAL benutzt, richte dich mal danach
> 
> /edit: kA wann HAL auch in Gentoo ersetzt werden soll ... wird sicherlich noch a weilchen dauern

 

Das habe ich in einem anderen Forum gefunden, so wie es aussieht wird sys-apps/hal bald weggeworfen. Zum Mounten von Volumes (Ich denke Du meinst Datentraeger, oder?) kann ich UDEV nur empfehlen (ubuntuusers.de UDEV wiki).

UT? Wenn UT dann UT99 GotY mit Jailbreak MOD und der CtF Map "Hall of Giants"  :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

Ich denke mal solange xorg-X11 noch HAL unterstützt wird es auch weiterhin HAL geben.

UT99 GotY fand ich damals einsame Spitze im Singleplayermodus, Multiplayer erst ab UT2003.  :Wink: 

----------

## Hilefoks

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Ich denke mal solange xorg-X11 noch HAL unterstützt wird es auch weiterhin HAL geben.

 

Aus dem ebuild zu xorg-server-1.8.0:

```
# HAL shebang

if use hal; then

    ewarn "Usage of hal is strongly discouraged. Please migrate to udev."

    ewarn "From next major release on the hal support will be fully disabled."

fi
```

Das nächstes major Release ist (laut aktuellem Plan) am 20.08.2010.

----------

## musv

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Ich denke mal solange xorg-X11 noch HAL unterstützt wird es auch weiterhin HAL geben.

 

Ich hatte mich 2008 mal mit bissel mit HAL beschäftigt und das Zeug damals in xorg auch zum Funktionieren bekommen. Kurze Zeit darauf hab ich HAL aber runtergeschmissen. Ich hab's nicht vermisst. 

Seit xorg-server-1.8 - also wie oben beschrieben - wurde der HAL-Support in xorg eingestellt. xorg benutzt jetzt in etwa das Format der früheren xorg.confs mit dem Unterschied, dass die Input-Sections jetzt in ein Unterverzeichnis ausgelagert werden. Außerdem werden jetzt mit diesen Sections alle passenden Devices eingebunden. Das Ganze läuft, wie ebenfalls oben schon genannt, über udev.

Beispiel:

```

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "Keyboard"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "AutoRepeat"    "500 30"

        Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

        Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

        Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#        Option "XkbOptions"        "grp:toogle,grp_led:scroll"

        Option "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

EndSection
```

Als einzige Einschränkung des HAL-Verzichts muss ich derzeit damit leben, dass ich bei k3b noch die KDE3-Version benutzen muss, da bei der KDE4-Version die Geräte per HAL erkannt werden. D.h. ich seh da meine CD-Laufwerke nicht. Aber damit kann ich leben, solange bis sich KDE4 auch von HAL verabschieden wird.

----------

